# "Encendido y apagado" de un TRIAC.



## NeoFireRaziel (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola gente cómo les va?

Les escribía porque lo que necesito hacer es manejar la conducción y no conducción de un TRIAC comandando una carga de 220 [V] A.C. con una frecuencia de 50 [Hz] (frecuencia de línea en Argentina).

Lo que necesito en este caso es hacer que el TRIAC comience a conducir justo en 0 [V], lo cual lo logro con un circuito detector de cruce por cero, eso creo que más o menos ya sé como hacerlo.

El problema es que necesito luego cortar la conducción "descebando" (o apgando hablando mal y pronto) el TRIAC por ejemplo 1/4 o 1/2 o de ciclo después (por ejemplo, en realidad el corte es seleccionable, no son solo esos dos valores).

El problema que tengo como ya muchos se darán cuenta es que el control de fase normal que se hace en un dimmer por ejemplo es exactamente lo contrario, el TRIAC entra en conducción un determinado tiempo después del cruce por cero y se corta automáticamente al pasar por cero nuevamente.

Lo que quiero hacer es al revés de lo "convencional" una para probar y aprender y otra porque creo que así se meterían muchos menos armónicos en la línea.

Estube buscando un poco y ví que existen TRIACS GTO, los cuales se apagan también por la compuerta, siendo por ende más parecidos a un interruptor electrónico. El tema es que leí por ahí que ya no se fabrican más (pero no sé si esto es verdad, solo lo leí en una página que me saltó con Google). Además tampoco se el "nombre" de ninguno como para ver si lo consigo en un comercio de por acá.

Básicamente mi pregunta es si se consiguen estos GTOs y de ser así que me recomienden algunos modelitos como para  ir buscando las hojas de datos.

En el caso de que no se consigan se les ocurre alguna otra solución?

Otra idea que se me ocurre es con un opto acoplador con detección de cruce por cero y un TIAC convecional es mandar "paquetes" de ciclos completos a la carga, por ejemplo (solo por decir un valor cualquiera) 10 ciclos si y 5 no, osea algo así como un PWM pero con ciclos completos de ondas senoidales.

Esta última idea la quiero probar, pero primero quiero ver si hay alguna posibilidad de implementarlo como dije en un principio.

Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos!


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

Segun tengo entendido (puedo estar equivocado al respecto: lo que digo lo hago pensando en su equivalente para continua, el tiristor) el triac se ceba:
1 - con una Vak (tension anodo-catodo) suficiente
2 - con una Vg (tensión gate)suficiente
Pero solo puede descebarse cuando la Vak es menor a la Vak minima.En consecuencia, no es aplicable.

El problema de los armónicos: para mí es lo mismo, se genera una interferencia similar.Podes recurrir a un filtro de red.

Y la idea de mandar algunos ciclos si y algunos no: es interesante, pero me parece un poquito compleja.Personalmente, me parece más viable usar un  rectificador,un capacitor de filtro, un transistor 13007 (bipolar) o un IRF730 o IRF740 (MOSFET) y un control PWM (TL494 ; SG3524 ; SG3525)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2010)

NeoFireRaziel dijo:


> Les escribía porque lo que necesito hacer es manejar la conducción y no conducción de un TRIAC comandando una carga de 220 [V] A.C. con una frecuencia de 50 [Hz] (frecuencia de línea en Argentina).
> 
> Lo que necesito en este caso es hacer que el TRIAC comience a conducir justo en 0 [V], lo cual lo logro con un circuito detector de cruce por cero, eso creo que más o menos ya sé como hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Creo haber visto hace muchos años un esquema para hacerlo, pero el circuito era tan "complicado" que no era conveniente ni técnica ni económicamente (era un ensayo puramente académico). Tené en cuenta que la unica forma de apagar un triac es haciendo 0 la corriente que lo atraviesa, lo que ocurre en el cruce por cero y no cuando vos quieras, por eso el control por ángulo de fase trabaja al revés de tu invento.



NeoFireRaziel dijo:


> Lo que quiero hacer es al revés de lo "convencional" una para probar y aprender y otra porque creo que así se meterían muchos menos armónicos en la línea.



Para probar y aprender ...puede ser. Por lo de los armónicos...no vá, pero lo mejor es que hagas la transformada de Fourier de ambas señales, la del control por ángulo de fase normal y la de tu invento para que evalúes tu mismo las diferencias (y similitudes)....en esto no podés decir "me parece", sobre todo si hay métodos para saberlo con certeza.



NeoFireRaziel dijo:


> Otra idea que se me ocurre es con un opto acoplador con detección de cruce por cero y un TIAC convecional es mandar "paquetes" de ciclos completos a la carga, por ejemplo (solo por decir un valor cualquiera) 10 ciclos si y 5 no, osea algo así como un PWM pero con ciclos completos de ondas senoidales.



Eso se llama *control por ciclos enteros*, y había un chip de RCA llamado CA3059 diseñado para trabajar de esta forma. Yo creo que tengo un par de ellos (nuevos) en el cajón de los recuerdos, pero tenés que buscar, por que tal vez se consiga. La explicación completa del chip está en un libro de RCA llamado "Circuitos de Potencia de Estado Solido", editado allá por 1982 y es seguro que lo tienen en tu escuela o universidad.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 2, 2010)

En serio no se fabrican más los GTO? Por qué?


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola NoeFireRaziel

Creo que todavía se fabrican los GTO.
Entra a este enlace y por DESCRIPCION busca GTO; según vi solo salen tres fabricantes.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Por otra parte, si interrumpiendo la corriente que circula por el Triac este se ABRE Pues antes de terminar el ciclo, al porcentaje que tu quieras, dispara otro Triac el cual debe tener en serie un capacitor. Este ultimo circuito le ROBARA la corriente al Triac de potencia con lo que se Abrirá.

Este circuito lo tenían unas soldadoras por resistencias que había donde yo trabajaba (El presente es simplificado)

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

Se puede hacer, y de echo se hace a nivel industrial (Altas Potencias) pero como te adelantaron es un dolor de genitales manejar todas las señales de control, ya que necesitas unas 6 en total.
2 de pulsos para encendido
2 de pulsos para corte 
2 de pulsos para reset del sistema de corte

Esto se logra no mediante un TRIAC, sino mediante 2 SCR en configuración "Back-To-Back"


----------



## NeoFireRaziel (Ene 3, 2010)

Gracias  todos por su ayuda! En estos días me pongo a probar y voy a ir comentando que es lo que obtengo. Si sale algo que funcione bien con gusto lo comparto con ustedes.

Igualmente se siguen aceptando otras ideas. La de cortar el TRIAC con otro TRIAC y un capacitor en serie lo había visto en otro mensaje en este foro, pero no lo había entendido. Ahora si me quedó bastante claro, muchas gracias.

Ahora lo que no entiendo bien es que si los GTO son tan útiles porque no son para nada "famosos", es decir, apenas se los nombra.

Si bien esto ya iría en otro mensaje, qué les parece hacer una llave con diodos? Esas si actún como un "simple" interruptor controlado por una señal. Es muy loco lo que digo? El motor que quiero manejar tendrá como mucho 1 [KW] de potencia... Son varias cosas para ir viendo...

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

NeoFireRaziel dijo:


> .....Ahora lo que no entiendo bien es que si los GTO son tan útiles porque no son para nada "famosos", es decir, apenas se los nombra.....


Son cosas de la industria, hace años se conseguían IGBT´s aptos para audio y a precios razonables, ahora han desaparecido de la faz de la tierra o quedaron a precios exorbitantes.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 3, 2010)

> Si bien esto ya iría en otro mensaje, qué les parece hacer una llave con diodos? Esas si actún como un "simple" interruptor controlado por una señal. Es muy loco lo que digo? El motor que quiero manejar tendrá como mucho 1 [KW] de potencia... Son varias cosas para ir viendo...


¿Te referis a realizar una especie de transistor? Si te referis a eso, no creo que lo puedas hacer, y menos a esa potencia: el transistor funciona porque las capas de semiconductor estan dopadas a diferentes concentraciones y dimencionadas de forma diferente.Es lo que permite el control de una corriente grande mediante una corriente más pequeña (beta, hfe o ganancia).conectando diodos, conducirian eo entrarian en corte, pero no dejarían de ser diodos.
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 3, 2010)

Tal vez sirva de ayuda esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_gate-commutated_thyristor
Aunque no sé dónde se conseguirán.


Saludos!


----------



## NeoFireRaziel (Ene 3, 2010)

Nonono, no quiero decir eso. A lo que hacía referencia es a lo que se conoce como llave analógica a diodos. Pero si mal no recuerdo es para CC, no para CA. Lo ví hace mucho tiempo así que no recuerdo bien, quizás se pueda usar en CA.

Para que te des una idea creo que eran 4 diodos conectados de tal manera que con una determinada excitación permitían el paso de corriente o no. Lo tengo en una carpeta de hace unos años, si a alguien le interesa lo reviso.

Saludos!


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 3, 2010)

Ah si tenes el circuito a mano, estaría bueno.nunca vi uno de esos.


----------



## Pablo Rampa (Sep 22, 2012)

NeoFireRaziel dijo:


> Nonono, no quiero decir eso. A lo que hacía referencia es a lo que se conoce como llave analógica a diodos. Pero si mal no recuerdo es para CC, no para CA. Lo ví hace mucho tiempo así que no recuerdo bien, quizás se pueda usar en CA.
> 
> Para que te des una idea creo que eran 4 diodos conectados de tal manera que con una determinada excitación permitían el paso de corriente o no. Lo tengo en una carpeta de hace unos años, si a alguien le interesa lo reviso.
> 
> Saludos!



Saludos a todos.
Me parece que a lo que te refieres es a una puerta hecha con diodos, como las que se usan en electrónica digital. En muchas aplicaciones en donde no interesa mayor precisión y se puede despilfarrar energía, son muy útiles estos circuitos por su pasmosa sencillez y robustez.
Creo que este tema ya murió. Pero si todavía te interesa, escríbeme a: 











Respecto a la regulación de potencia enviando a la carga una cantidad discreta de ciclos 
o semiciclos completos, te diré que humildemente diseñé un circuito que utilizo para regular
la potencia del cautín. lo hice sin mayor información al respecto; pero con ideas como las que tu expones. Empleando conocimientos básicos se pueden realizar muchas cosas, pero se necesita tiempo para dedicarle a la investigación y a probar...
Un saludo.


----------

